# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  TSK operasyonları PKK'ya bildirilecek!

## axuliuma

*TSK operasyonları PKKğya bildirilecek!*

Ceviz Kabuğu"nda, TSK"nın, terör örgütüne karşı bir operasyon yapacağı zaman, özel temsilciliğin PKK"yı ğhava yastığığ gibi koruyacağını söylemesi inanılmaz gerçeği ortaya çıkardı.
22 Ekim 2006 Pazar 04:13 

üZDAĞ:
TSK"nın yeni yönetimi terörle mücadelede ısrarlı. üzel temsilcilik sistemi rahatsızlık yarattı. Bu süreç başından itibaren başarısızlığa mahkumdur.

CEVİZOĞLU:
üzel temsilcilik sisteminde, her üç temsilcinin de hedefi aynı mı? Herkes aynı kaleye mi gol atmaya çalışıyor, yoksa herkes kendisine mi oynuyor?

BAşER:
Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devleti, terör örgütü ile muhatap olmayacak, bunu muhatabıma bildirdim ve mutabık kaldık.

üYMEN:
Irak Cumhurbaşkanı Talabani, dağa çıkıp, PKK"lılar ile müzakere ettiğini açıkladı. Talabani"nin dağa çıkması müzakeredir.

Hulki Cevizoğlu"nun Ceviz Kabuğu"nda, TSK"nın, terör örgütüne karşı bir operasyon yapacağı zaman, özel temsilciliğin PKK"yı ğhava yastığığ gibi koruyacağını söylemesi inanılmaz gerçeği ortaya çıkardı.

PKK"yı uyaracaklar!
Hulki Cevizoğlu"nun, TSK"nın, terör örgütüne karşı bir operasyon yapacağı zaman, özel temsilciliğin PKK"yı ğhava yastığığ gibi koruyacağını söylemesi bu gerçeği ortaya çıkardı.

Usta gazeteci Hulki Cevizoğlu"nun Kanaltürk"te yayınlanan Ceviz Kabuğu programı bu hafta da yine çok önemli isimleri konuk etti. üzel temsilcilerin atanmasından sonra terörle mücadelede gelinen son durum ve Diyarbakır Belediye Başkanı Osman Baydemir"in ğPetrol ve barajlar bizim olsunğ, ğValilik ve Belediye Başkanlığı birleştirilmeliğ gibi yakışıksız açıklamalarının tartışıldığı programda Ankara Stüdyosu konuğu 21. Yüzyıl Türkiye Enstitüsü Başkanı Prof. Dr. ümit üzdağ; İstanbul stüdyosu konukları Terörle Mücadele üzel Temsilcisi Emekli Orgeneral Edip Başer ve CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Onur üymen oldu. E.Orgeneral Edip Başer: ğTürkiye Cumhuriyeti devleti, terör örgütü ile muhatap olmayacak, bunu muhatabıma bildirdim ve mutabık kaldık. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletinin genel af pazarlığı içine girmeyeceğini bildirdik. Ben bazıları tarafından terörle müzakere edecek yapıda mı görülüyorum? Böyle bir konu gündeme gelirse benim görevim biter. Terörle mücadelede en kesin çözüm askeri çözümdür ama, gerideki ana sorunlara çözüm bulunamazsa, terör ortadan kalkmaz. Biz terörün yurt dışı bağlantıları ve varlığını araştırıp, önlem alacağız. Hamaset nutukları atmak kolay. Benim derdim alkış almak değil. Bunu yapmak kolay. Tünelin ucunda ışık görmesem, başta bu göreve evet demezdim.ğ 

İpuçu gördüğüm anda
Hulki Cevizoğlu"nun ğPeki sizin dışınızdaki temsilciler PKK ile görüşürse, yine istifa eder misiniz?ğ sorusuna Başer"in yanıtı ilginçti: ğBen, o adama, elbette kendi ülkesi içerisindeki terörist bir grupla kendi ülkesi adına, kendi hükümeti adına, gidip konuşur mu konuşmaz mı o beni bağlamaz. Ama ben diyorum ki, ben Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti"ni teröristle, terör örgütünün her hangi bir unsuruyla, herhangi bir şekilde müzakere ettirtmem, buna alet olmam, bunun aracı olmam.ğ Bunun üzerine Onur üymen, ğIrak Cumhurbaşkanı Talabani, dağa çıkıp, PKK"lılar ile müzakere ettiğini açıkladı. Talabani"nin dağa çıkması müzakeredir. Bu, dolaylı görüşmelerin başladığını gösteriyor. Talabani dağa çıkmadan önce Amerika"nın haberi olmadı mı? üıktıktan sonra Amerika"ya bilgi vermedi mi? Amerikalılar kendilerinin iş başına gelmesine yardımcı oldukları bir cumhurbaşkanının dağa çıkmasını protesto ettiler mi? Demek ki, Amerika"nın, bir cumhurbaşkanın dağa çıkıp teröristlerle görüşmesinden rahatsız olmadığını söyleyebilirizğ şeklinde konuştu. Buna rağmen E.Org. Başer"in ğİpucu gördüğüm anda istifa ederim. PKK Türkiye için hala tehdit unsuru. ünemli olan gol atmak değil,maçı galip bitirmek. Ana hedefim, bu tehdidin tümüyle ortadan kaldırılmasıdır. şöyle bir tehlike ve yanlışlık var. Türk ulusu aptal değildir, muhataplarımız bizi kandırır diye yola çıkmak doğru değil. Bizler aklı selim insanlarızğ demesi ilginç bulundu.

Edip Başer"e istifa çağrısı
Cevizoğlu"nun Başer"e yönelttiği; ğSize göre özel temsilcilik sisteminde, her üç temsilcinin de hedefi aynı mı? Herkes aynı kaleye mi gol atmaya çalışıyor, yoksa herkes kendisine mi oynuyor?ğ sorusuna Başer, kendisinin de her safhada bu endişeleri taşıdığını, bu endişelerin varlığına ilişkin bir ipucu bulmanın gayreti içinde olduğunu ve böyle bir ipucu gördüğü anda da tavrının net olacağını ifade etti. Başer şöyle konuştu: 

Muhatap olmam
ğGol atmak benim görüşüme göre maçın tamamını kazanmak değil, gol atarsınız ama karşıdan gol de yersiniz. Karşıdan gol yemeden gol atıp maçı galip bitirmek önemli olan. Amaç bu olmalı diye düşünüyorum. Benim açımdan atılacak olumlu istikametteki her adım bir goldür. Biz aptal değiliz. Eğer herhangi bir yere varılamayacağını ve muhataplarımızın bize zaman kaybettirme amacında olduklarını, yahut bunun dışında, ülkemin aleyhine olabilecek herhangi bir amacın peşinde olduklarını hissettiğim anda, elbette yapacağım şey çok açık ve nettir; elbette bir kere daha o insanlarla muhatap olmam söz konusu olamaz.ğ İzleyicilerden gelen ğBağdat yönetiminin temsilci ataması, Amerikalıların PKKlılarla görüşmesi, Talabani"nin dağa çıkarak PKKlılarla görüşmesi görevden ayrılmanız için yeterli ipucu değil mi?ğ sorusu ğEdip Paşa görevden ayrılmalı mı?ğ tartışmasını başlattı ve bu konuda kamuoyunun ne istediğini anlamak için izleyicilere yeni bir SMS sorusu daha yöneltildi, Konu ile ilgili olarak Başer şunları kaydetti: 

Görevi bırakırım
ğşayet böyle bir güvensizlik, çok yoğun bir biçimde aziz milletimizden intikal ederse, gerçekçi nedenlere dayalı olarak böyle bir güvensizlik söz konusu olursa elbette yapacağım şey derhal orada milletimin karşısına çıkıp kendilerinden özür dileyip görevi bırakmak olur.ğ 

"Hava yastığı"
Prof. Dr. ümit üzdağ: ğTSK"nın yeni yönetimi terörle mücadelede çok ısrarlı. üzel temsilcilik sistemi çok rahatsızlık yarattı. Bu süreç başından itibaren başarısızlığa mahkÃ»mdur.ğ 

Cevizoğlu: ğüzel temsilcilik sistemi, PKK için bir koruyucu hava yastığı mı oldu?ğ 

üzdağ: ğüok iyi tanımladınızğ 

Cevizoğlu"nun , Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri"nin, PKK"ya karşı bir operasyon yapacağı zaman, özel temsilciliğin PKK"yı ğhava yastığığ gibi koruyacağını söylemesi üzerine, bu sistemin, Silahlı Kuvvetlerin operasyon yapmadan önce özel temsilcilik sistemine bilgi vermesi gerektini, ve bu sayede Türk Ordusunun operasyonundan haberdar olan Iraklı ve Amerikalılar aracılığıyla, PKKlıların da bu operasyonun bilgisini alıp kaçabilmesine olanak sağlayan bir sistem olduğu ortaya çıktı.

Ramiz İlker sert konuştu
Ceviz Kabuğu"na telefonla bağlanan emekli hava pilot tuğgeneral Ramiz İlker ise, çok sert konuştu: ğAskeri operasyon son seçenek ise, niçin askeri temsilci atandı?.. Biz çuval maçından dolayı 12-0 mağlubuz zaten. Koordinatörlük sistemine son verilmeli. Edip Başer derhal istifa etmelidir.ğ E.Tuğg.İlker"e yanıt veren E.Org. Başer şöyle konuştu: ğUğur Mumcu"nun bir sözü var. Bilgi sahibi olmadan fikir sahibi olmak son derece zararlıdır. Bunu da topluma dayatmak, ses tonunu artırmak yanlıştır. Hamaset gösterilerine kalkışanların katkısı olacağına inanmıyorum. Benim görevim başbakanlığa bağlı, ancak arkamda siyasi iradenin olup olmadığını test edecek imkanım olmadı. Aldatılabiliriz. Aldatmaya çalışabilirler. AB, Sevr koşullarını dayatabilir. Hedefimiz AB değil, çağdaş uygarlık düzeyine ulaşmaktır. AB sadece bunun aracıdır. Olmasa da olur. ğ 

Baydemir görevden alınsın
Hulki Cevizoğlu, DYP Genel Başkanı Mehmet Ağar"ın ğPKK dağdan insin. Düz ovada siyaset yapsınğ biçimindeki sözlerinden yola çıkarak, ğDüz ovadakiler siyaset yapmaya başladı. Ve hemen eyalet sistemi istediler. Zaten bunlar dağdan inip ne siyaseti yapacak ki? İstiklal Marşımızı mı söyleyecekler, kongrelerinde Türk bayrağı ve Atatürk resmi mi asmaya başlayacaklar? Yaşasın Türkiye Cumhuriyeti mi diyecekler? Yoksa, bağımsız Kürdistan mı isteyecekler? Yapacakları siyaset belli değil mi? Bu nasıl istenebiliyor?ğ diye sordu. E. Orgeneral Edip Başer bu sözler üzerine, Baydemir"i kastederek, bir belediye başkanının, terör örgütünün sözcüsü olamayacağını ve bunu yapan belediye başkanının o koltukta oturmaya devam etmemesi gerektiğini belirtti. Onur üymen ise, bölgedeki bazı yerel yöneticilerin terör örgütüyle özdeşleşmiş olduklarını söyledi. 

Cezaevine gitsinler
ğDiyarbakır Belediye Başkanı Osman Baydemir görevden alınmalı mı?ğ sorusuna cevap veren 26 bin 500 civarındaki izleyicinin yüzde 87"si ğEvet alınmalıdırğ dedi. ğPKK"lılar düz ovada siyaset yapsın, görüşüne katılıyor musunuz?ğ sorusuna ise 8 bin 500 civarında oy geldi. Katılımcıların yüzde 87"si ğHayırğ cevabını verdi. Ekran başındaki izleyicilere ğTerörle mücadele özel temsilciliği sisteminden vazgeçilsin mi?ğ sorusu da soruldu. Oylamaya katılan 7 bine yakın izleyicinin yüzde 83"ü ğEvet, vazgeçilsinğ cevabını verdi. Cevizoğlu"nun ğBu da gösteriyor ki, halkın manevi desteği yok, istifa edecek misiniz?ğ sorusuna ise E.Org. Başer şu karşılığı verdi: ğBu kadar oyun yeterli olduğunu düşünmüyorum!.. Hulki Cevizoğlu ise, Türkiye"de yapılan pek çok anketin 2 bin civarında insanla yapıldığını, 7 bin civarındaki oyun ise çok çok önemli olduğunu vurguladı.

----------

